# AC Fanboy strikes again.



## markkleb (Jul 9, 2006)

I have been reading about how the 120mm fans sometimes fail and make noise in Power supplies.

When I took my Ultra 500 apart I saw a piece of plastic covering about 1/2 the fan. Probably for consentrating air. Its not real noisey but the Ultra Blue is supposed to be REALLY quiet. 

So ok, I am kind of bored and I RMAd my DFI so I was thinking, the bottom fan kind of messes up the exit fans airflow. But usually PS that have 80mm fans are more noisey than the 120mm fan versions.

I got a box of these AC8's just sitting here so I thought what if..


Guess what, Its practically silent, dosent mess up the exit air flow, blows straight out the back  and allowed me to move the wires to the side.. its a Win, Win..

I painted it with a Black Metalic paint and I dont have any clear so its not too shiney. But tomorrow I will fix that..


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jul 9, 2006)

That looks really nice mark.  Btw, did you get my PM?


----------



## markkleb (Jul 9, 2006)

Nope..


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jul 9, 2006)

Where do the cables come out?


----------



## pt (Jul 9, 2006)

Did the modding contest has already choose the winner?


----------



## rpg711 (Jul 9, 2006)

i would do the same thing but my fan is really nicely oriented... it is right above my golden orb cpu cooler... i had to remove the golden orb to even fit the psu in...so its a really snug fit above my cpu and cools my cpu even more... if i had a big typhoon the thing would never fit


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jul 9, 2006)

I have a Big Typhoon, and there's about 1 1/2 to 2 inches between them, but might be different in your case.


----------



## rpg711 (Jul 9, 2006)

no, its different mobos thats causing it... my cpu is about 1 cm away from the psu and about 15 of my heatsink fins stick into the psu fan grill


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jul 9, 2006)

Oh yeah...it depends where your CPU is located on the board. Mines 3 inches away from the edge of the board, then an inch away from the board to the PSU, so I have fine clearance.


----------



## markkleb (Jul 9, 2006)

pt said:
			
		

> Did the modding contest has already choose the winner?


Nope, I think its Fri.


----------



## markkleb (Jul 9, 2006)

Azn Tr14dZ said:
			
		

> Where do the cables come out?


They dont, I cut them all off (looks cleaner that way) 

No they come out the side that faces the mobo wall. That way they are compleately hidden.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jul 9, 2006)

Mark, you already know you won, with 16 votes and the closest has 3...lol.


----------



## drade (Jul 9, 2006)

Cool power supply man.... I cant wait to make my new system at the end of this mounth cause I keep getting more and more jelous


----------



## raymanxp (Jul 9, 2006)

wow, i love how the 2 AC8's look on the PSU!  Makes for some serious looking air cooling, and yet it's silent.

So, get anymore converts yet to the AC-side?


----------



## OOTay (Jul 9, 2006)

looks good mark! cant wait to see to win this contest.


----------



## rpg711 (Jul 10, 2006)

lol can i have 115$? jk but thats nice 16 votes?


----------



## markkleb (Jul 10, 2006)

friday is a long way off. I do like my comp a LOT. But you never know what happens in a contest.

One time I was in a Car Stereo contest, my system kicked EVERYONES butt. Wasent even close.

But when they called the winner it was someone else, I thought what the hell? They had miscounted my score and they gave the throphy 6 friggen feet tall to another guy. (a friend of their shop)

They said cause they already gave him the trophy they couldnt take it back and gave me another one that was for a different class altogether.

And I entered RedChrome in a mod contest and it should have won easy, I even got more votes. But the Forum boss gave me second, lol. The comp that won had all the wires bunched up hidden behind plastic panels , wasent water cooled and was generally a soso comp. But again he was a friend of the Boss.

Its like here where they give scores to your comps, there is always some asswipe that gives 1's or 2's. I dont care about the score, Its more important just to hang out and have fun with you guys.


----------



## markkleb (Jul 10, 2006)

raymanxp said:
			
		

> wow, i love how the 2 AC8's look on the PSU!  Makes for some serious looking air cooling, and yet it's silent.
> 
> So, get anymore converts yet to the AC-side?


Im working on it...lol

These fans blow a LOT of air through the PS, I guess because its a straight shot instead of having to turn 90 degrees like the 120mm fans.

Also works good because the heatsinks are from front to back, not side to side.


----------



## drade (Jul 10, 2006)

Lifes hard.


----------



## markkleb (Jul 10, 2006)

If I had money I would buy up all the AC fans and make cases with them...

The AC 8's are 4 for $20, how is that not a killer deal?


----------



## rpg711 (Jul 10, 2006)

oh yeah aljon, if u didnt read the validation that im using a dell 3000, heres the link http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc?id=104826


----------



## rpg711 (Jul 10, 2006)

markkleb said:
			
		

> If I had money I would buy up all the AC fans and make cases with them...
> 
> The AC 8's are 4 for $20, how is that not a killer deal?


where do u buy them?


----------



## markkleb (Jul 10, 2006)

rpg711 said:
			
		

> where do u buy them?


http://www.coolerguys.com/840556026105.html

they dont even charge a lot like Newegg does for shipping.
 newegg would get $5 Each for shipping, coolerguys is like $5 for all of em.

even better..
http://www.svc.com/acf8.html


----------



## pt (Jul 10, 2006)

You are most probably goign to win, you have the most votes, what are you going to buy with the prize money?


----------



## rpg711 (Jul 10, 2006)

anywhere else because the svc website is 7$ shiping


----------



## rpg711 (Jul 10, 2006)

o ya i am going to get 4 of these


----------



## rpg711 (Jul 10, 2006)

or i will get a 5 pack of these its the same as the arctic cooling one, but has higher airflow and comes in a 5 pack and also, is the same loudness


----------



## markkleb (Jul 10, 2006)

they charge me $6.95 to ship 10 of em..And they are only $4.80 ea..


----------



## markkleb (Jul 10, 2006)

rpg711 said:
			
		

> or i will get a 5 pack of these its the same as the arctic cooling one, but has higher airflow and comes in a 5 pack and also, is the same loudness


Yr nutts..


----------



## drade (Jul 10, 2006)

RPG fit all your stuff in one posts... they will reset you again


----------



## rpg711 (Jul 10, 2006)

markkleb said:
			
		

> Yr nutts..


u can get a 2 of these for *FREE* shipping lol


----------

